# My trip to Costa Rica!



## Dreamslave (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my flickr's url with pics i took during my trip to Costa Rica. Feel free to leave your impressions/comments!

Enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreamslavex/


----------



## moloch (Mar 22, 2010)

You have some lovely photos!  I really like the various invertebrate shots in particular.  When I looked at the habitat shots, it appeared that you were in the northwest of Costa Rica?  What places did you visit.

Also, what photographic equipment are you using?

Thanks for posting!

Regards,
David


----------



## Dreamslave (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments and i was in the Osa peninsula in the village of Ojochal.

My equipment is a Nikon D90 with a Sigma 150mm macro lens with a SB600 flash + lumiquest diffuser mounted with a manfrotto flash arm!


----------



## Roski (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Costa Rica never seems to disappoint those who travel there for the flora and fauna... I agree, the invert macros are very nice- if I had to play favorites though, I'd pick the weevil 

Edit: Actually, that was the initial one that jumped out with its metallic green... now that I look at them again, I can no longer pick favorites. Many are interesting in their own different ways!


----------



## MrsWTownsend (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW!  That must have been a wonderful trip~ thanks for sharing you experience!  Beautiful images!

I just think this is adorable
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4436670513_2c43056e15_m.jpg


----------



## moloch (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you worked out the reptile identifications?


----------



## tarcan (Mar 23, 2010)

JF looking good for sure!

I really like that blue leaf hopper, really stunning and the red beetle.

Thanks for sharing (anymore coming up?)

Martin


----------



## Dreamslave (Mar 23, 2010)

Moloch: Nope still didn't work on getting those reptiles id'ed! Will do soon though!


----------

